# Article: Why Things Cost $19.95



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Interesting article about the psychology of pricing.

Why Things Cost $19.95: Scientific American

If you want to save this article for further reference please print it or save it on your computer. Internet articles have a way of disappearing after time.


----------



## c_reber (Mar 10, 2008)

interesting read...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting the article, Jasonda!


----------



## Ninacam1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Psychological pricing never crossed my mind. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sish25 (May 13, 2008)

wow...that was a very enlightening article...thanks!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

very intresting.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## gorgall (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Ninacam1 said:


> Psychological pricing never crossed my mind. Thanks for the info.


Marketing is all about psychology.


----------



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome read, cheers


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

From my marketing class I remember this rule of pricing. If it is a small ticket item, the price shoudl be $xx.99 (end in 99 cents) and if it is a big ticket item, the price shoudl be $xxx5 or $xxx95 (end in a 5 if in dollars and no pennys, such as $4395 or $2345)


----------



## Timewarp (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting article,
it seems more important to be specific rather then price below a certain round number like I used to think.
This is good for me, I had to raise some prices from $19.99 to $22.99 which I thought might be a problem crossing that $20 line. This study didn't seem to mention that factor other then the round number is a bad idea.
Sales seem to be fine at the new pricepoint but many other factors are involved too.


----------

